# Leave Iran alone- Another Big Lie?



## francoHFW (Nov 10, 2011)

Letter to the Guardian...

Bellicosity towards Iran must be curbed
  reddit this guardian.co.uk, Wednesday 9 November 2011 16.00 EST Article history We are extremely concerned at reports that plans are being drawn up for an attack on Iran (Comment, 9 November). The case being made for war on Iran is based on a series of speculations about "undisclosed nuclear-related activities" reminiscent of the disproven "intelligence" about weapons of mass destruction used to justify the disastrous attack on Iraq.

The west's attitude to Iran's nuclear weapons is hypocritical and contradictory. The US and its allies remain silent about Israel's covert nuclear arsenal, the only one in the Middle East, while they are tightening the campaign of sanctions against Iran without real evidence. Such an attitude, combined with threats of military action, can only serve to isolate and antagonise Iran.

The US is already flooding the Gulf region with arms and increasing its forces deployed in support of the autocracies in the Gulf. Simply ending its militaristic posture towards Iran would ease tensions dramatically. The wars in Afghanistan and Iraq have had disastrous consequences, including the deaths of hundreds of thousands of civilians and the displacement of millions. Any attack on Iran would risk a wave of destruction across the region. Plans for an attack, along with sanctions against Iran, should be scrapped immediately.

The British government must pledge to have no involvement in any military action against Iran, including not allowing Diego Garcia to be used as a launchpad for air strikes.
Tony Benn, Jeremy Corbyn MP, Lindsey German, Kate Hudson, Jemima Khan, Len McCluskey, Mohammed Sawalha
Stop the War Coalition

People from Cain to Penn State etc etc are getting sick of the hype/editorializing/big lie/controversy-ratings mad media...discuss...lol

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/nov/09/bellicosity-towards-iran-must-be-curbed*


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a good article worth reading...

War Tard: Why Israel wants to attack Iran.


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 10, 2011)

You to boys been wacking in my tool shed again


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 10, 2011)

zonly1 said:


> You to boys been wacking in my tool shed again



Go play stink finger or something productive.  Maybe ginscpy will play with you...


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 10, 2011)

Former Israeli President To Serve 7 Years For Rape


----------



## editec (Nov 10, 2011)

Iran needs to kick its current leadership to the curb.

They're imposing a 7th century value system onto a modern society.

The best thing the West can do is let the people of Iran topple that regime.

The more Iran feels under attack from outside influence, the more power the current crop of lunatics have within their own borders.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Here is a good article worth reading...
> 
> War Tard: Why Israel wants to attack Iran.



There is only 13 millions Jews on Earth, over half of them live in Israel.

Now, take into account that most Muslims want to kill them all and that every one of Israel's neighbors agrees, can you blame them for not trusting Iran? A country who's leaders have openly said over and over again they want to push the Jews into the sea. 

Muslims want to take back Jerusalem because it is one of their holiest sites. Muslims think that Jews are like a disease infecting this place. So when one of the leading supporters of terror in the world is only weeks away from building nukes on their own it makes every inhabitant of Israel worry. One nuke would at least destroy half of their country. It doesn't matter how many nukes they have. Once those crazy Mullahs let that beast out of it's cage it's too late. Also we can't forget the blackmail Iran can use against Israel or any of their allies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2011)

editec said:


> Iran needs to kick its current leadership to the curb.
> 
> They're imposing a 7th century value system onto a modern society.
> 
> ...



Remember back in 09? What were obama's words regarding Iran and it's protesters? Where was his outrage when the government started killing it's people? No, you can bet the Iranians because the world allowed it them to be silenced, well not do anything.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 10, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Iran needs to kick its current leadership to the curb.
> ...



A thread about lies. Perfect for you.


----------



## daveman (Nov 10, 2011)

francoHFW said:


> Letter to the Guardian...
> 
> Bellicosity towards Iran must be curbed
> reddit this guardian.co.uk, Wednesday 9 November 2011 16.00 EST Article history We are extremely concerned at reports that plans are being drawn up for an attack on Iran (Comment, 9 November). The case being made for war on Iran is based on a series of speculations about "undisclosed nuclear-related activities" reminiscent of the disproven "intelligence" about weapons of mass destruction used to justify the disastrous attack on Iraq.
> ...



The poor misunderstood Iranians.  All they want is to kill Jews.  Is that so wrong?


----------



## Conservative (Nov 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Letter to the Guardian...
> ...



Godwin Warning:

Ask Hitler.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2011)

The real question is, will Bibi attack Iran, dragging us into it?  

My guess is that he will.  

Ironically, this might actually help Obama, because it will make him look presidential.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Letter to the Guardian...
> ...



yep


----------



## Rocko (Nov 10, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Former Israeli President To Serve 7 Years For Rape



And, what exactly does this have to do with Iran? Oh, my bad, you're just expressing your hate for Jews.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 10, 2011)

Ever since we lost Iran and the Shah, we have been having a war of words. It probably will end up in war.Maybe the idea of detente and MAD will ensue if Iran does develop nukes? Pakistan has nukes and is Muslim but has never used them. Same with N. Korea


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Nov 10, 2011)

editec said:


> Iran needs to kick its current leadership to the curb.
> 
> They're imposing a 7th century value system onto a modern society.
> 
> ...


There's still *Hope*....



> .....*in ISRAEL*....



.....as well.

​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 10, 2011)

Barry44sucks said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Former Israeli President To Serve 7 Years For Rape
> ...



nothing just another Jew bashing post.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Nov 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Letter to the Guardian...
> ...


Yeah.....*that's* what's _goin'-on_..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JPosCyCho]Iranian Youth Ditch Oppressive Islam - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJrC5DQt6gA]Americans talk to average Iranian males in Iran - YouTube[/ame]

*


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 10, 2011)

Course Persia hasn't attacked anyone since Darius the Great. So much media hype, so much Fox/Pub/RW BS, so much PC...let's tip over a TV truck...


----------



## daveman (Nov 10, 2011)

Conservative said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There is a segment of the population that is unwilling or unable to learn from history.  They tend to support Iran's nuclear program.


----------



## The T (Nov 10, 2011)

daveman said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Couldn't help but see the Hitler reference you answered. Fact is? 'IRAN' means _Aryan._

*When "Persia" became "Iran"*


----------



## daveman (Nov 10, 2011)

The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Jew-haters like to stick together.


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Here is a good article worth reading...
> 
> War Tard: Why Israel wants to attack Iran.




U.A.E. diplomat mulls hit on Iran's nukes - Washington Times


----------



## Jos (Nov 13, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good article worth reading...
> ...





> Iran hosts the largest Jewish population of any Muslim-majority country.[18] After Israel, it is home to the second-largest Jewish population in the Middle East



Persian Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2Skmj8q0Wg]Jews in Iran - Australian TV - 1/2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2011)

Jos said:


> Iran hosts the largest Jewish population of any Muslim-majority country.[18] After Israel, it is home to the second-largest Jewish population in the Middle East



Iran also has the largest population of azeri and bahai on earth, so what?  All of these minority groups are severely oppressed and held hostage in the country.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't wait until you people get you precious war. It will be the greatest day in the 21st century.


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> I can't wait until you people get you precious war. It will be the greatest day in the 21st century.



Muslimes can't fight, they can only blow themselves up.  The Israelis smacked down multiple muslime shitholes in just 6 days in 1967.

Allah is a loser.


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

Jos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Puta, 140,000 Iranian Jews have fled, leaving only a few thousand which is for all intents and purposes zero.

You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer, puta.  No wonder spain is such a backward shithole, ****.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait until you people get you precious war. It will be the greatest day in the 21st century.
> ...



They seem to have done a pretty good job in Afghanistan, but you wouldn't know anything about that arm chair general. Repeat after me "must kill Muslims, all dune coons must die". Is that the gist of it? Is Saudi Arabia on your list too or do they get a free pass?


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



A bunch of sand rats hide in caves and blow themselves up.  Allah is great


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

Israel can defend itself...or not


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Israel can defend itself...or not



You like to play video games?


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RuBPK_HW6k]Iran Hey Ayatollah !! ,leave those kids alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Israel can defend itself...or not
> ...



No, I despise video games


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

> Trial of Baha'i educators in Iran: condemnation spreads








> Last Friday, in Ireland, more than 50 academics called upon the Iranian authorities to cease attacking Baha'is and allow access to higher education for all. "It is hard to believe that any government would deny the right to education to a group of students," they wrote to the Irish Times. "It is clear from these actions that the Iranian authorities are determined to block the progress and development of these young people by denying them an education solely on the basis of their religion."
> 
> In Germany, some 45 prominent professors also demanded the immediate release of the seven. In a letter dated 25 October to Iran's Minister for Science, Research and Technology, they wrote, "We insist upon the unrestricted observance of the right of higher education for all citizens of your country in accordance with international norms..."
> 
> ...



Trial of Baha'i educators in Iran: condemnation spreads

Philosophers and theologians worldwide condemn Iran's attack on Baha'i educators

Baha'i educational programme targeted in raids

Arrests are part of official campaign to block development of Iranian Baha'is



> Iran bans 'underground university,' brands it 'extremist cult'



Iran bans 'underground university,' brands it 'extremist cult' - CNN.com


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Iran Hey Ayatollah !! ,leave those kids alone - YouTube



War does not save children it cripples and kills them and takes their parents
Wars are not waged for children they are waged for profit and power


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

^You would have said that to Hitler.  Go back to your conspiracy forum ....


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^You would have said that to Hitler.  Go back to your conspiracy forum ....



both sides of WW2 where funded by the same people...and Iran has not invaded anyone


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

Rothschild and bush only needed not to finance hitler


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ Conspiracy Theories - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

ropey said:


> ^^ conspiracy theories - us message board - political discussion forum



so  i see you cant address facts


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

Facts?

Prove your conspiracy theory then...

In the forum I linked you to


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Facts?
> 
> Prove your conspiracy theory then...
> 
> In the forum I linked you to



its a theory that war kills children ?...its a theory Iran is not invading anyone
its a theory the Rothschild financed Hitler and Bush did business with the NAZIS 
It is only theory in your war warmongering fantasy land


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Ron Paul on Iran and nukes CBS Republican Debate 11/12/11 - YouTube



Ron who?


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Facts?
> ...



Stupid little boy, Iran invaded Abu Musa and the Tunb Islands.  Have mommy show you a map.  Also, stupid little boy, Iran supports Hizballah that massacred 300 US Marines in Lebanon and Iran supports Hamas that murders Israelis and Americans.

Go to mommy, stupid little boy  My hand hurts from smacking you around


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

eots said:


> ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ conspiracy theories - us message board - political discussion forum
> ...





eots said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Facts?
> ...



Still no facts.


----------



## JStone (Nov 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Rothschild and bush only needed not to finance hitler



You read that on the internet, stupid little boy?  Mommy needs to take away your internet privileges


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



LOL, where you expect tribal people in a country like that to live, a condo? These are same "sand rats" that your government negotiates with.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rothschild and bush only needed not to finance hitler
> ...



Prescott Bush worked for the Harriman Brothers. It is purported that this Skull and Bones company financed uncle Adolf prior to Dec 8, 1941 most notably the Thyssen Corporation. The crippled village idiot Roosevelt then signed the Trading With The Enemies act and assets belonging to the Reich were seized. Prescott Bush, of Geronimo skull fame, was complicit by being a part of that organization just as Joe Paterno is complicit in the Penn State Nitnany Paedophiles debacle. I figured someone with an IQ of less than 90 like yourself could digest a football analogy.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





Proof?


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 13, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Ever since we lost Iran and the Shah, we have been having a war of words. It probably will end up in war.Maybe the idea of detente and MAD will ensue if Iran does develop nukes? Pakistan has nukes and is Muslim but has never used them. Same with N. Korea


It's been a little more than that, Moonglow. Iran's Khomeini government took 52 Americans hostage in Tehran November 4, 1979 and held them for 444 days. They were innocent bystanders. Terrorist Attacks on Americans, 1979-1988

On December 3, 1984, Tehran hosted terrorists who hijacked a Kuwaiti plane and killed two Americans from the U.S. Agency for International Development. They were "held" in Tehran for a short time but never prosecuted for this crime.

Suspicion that Iran had a hand in many other anti-American terrorist plots fell short of prosecutorial proofs, particularly Pan Am Flight 103, downed by Libyan terrorists is one of them.

Tehran's President Ahmadinejad has made public and open threats against Israel as well as threats against the United States of America.

Iran is a terrorist regime and sponsors terror against the United States and Israel.


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years......because it would be damned stupid to nuke a country that cac be downwind from you (fallout can be nasty business, I hear).

The real danger could and can be dirty bombs being created and exported by Iran.  But if Israel wants to go all pre-emptive strike, America will be stupid enough to somehow throw in with them...as will Russia or China be stupid enough to get behind Iran and whatever regional countries back them.  And the military/industrial complex gets stoked, the economy gets saved, and we all get to see how it takes before a DRAFT is brought back.

And the band played on.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 13, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years......because it would be damned stupid to nuke a country that cac be downwind from you (fallout can be nasty business, I hear).
> 
> The real danger could and can be dirty bombs being created and exported by Iran.  But if Israel wants to go all pre-emptive strike, America will be stupid enough to somehow throw in with them...as will Russia or China be stupid enough to get behind Iran and whatever regional countries back them.  And the military/industrial complex gets stoked, the economy gets saved, and we all get to see how it takes before a DRAFT is brought back.
> 
> And the band played on.


The Russians will not work against themselves. Sometimes it seems they are against us, and without a doubt, we are their keenest rival. However, the Russians have a very sophisticated understanding of international dealings and may realize the unstable nutcases running Iran would benefit them less than America.

They do like us to doublethink everything, however, and they're probably a little offish because each administration that comes down the pike is diametrically opposite of the one preceding it.

We're getting a reputation as a country that is flighty and changes every 4 to 8 years rather than showing a consistent and dependable outcome. Right now, we lost prestige by having our credit rating downgraded internationally, and 20% unemployed counting the hard-core unemployed. That isn't helping the situation at all.

We must not ever elect another thoroughly craven executive and we've done so twice in the past 50 years--Carter and Obama.

Russians respect strength and not cowardice. Just sayin.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 13, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years......because it would be damned stupid to nuke a country that cac be downwind from you (fallout can be nasty business, I hear).
> ...


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 13, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years......because it would be damned stupid to nuke a country that cac be downwind from you (fallout can be nasty business, I hear).
> ...



Returning to the Cold War status that you are insinuating is just plain stupid....it bankrupted Russia and didn't do us a whole hell of a lot of good either, as an eternal military/industrial based economy eventually fails.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years



Bright eyes, the doctrine of mutual assured destruction is inapplicable to muslimes who desire death over life.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

eots said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Hey Ayatollah !! ,leave those kids alone - YouTube
> ...



Coming from an infantile mind.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2011)

*Russia urges IAEA to name content provider for its report*


> Russia urges IAEA to list countries which provided documents for the report on Iran, which 'contains no new details', RIA Novosti quoted Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov as saying on Monday.
> 
> "The IAEA Director General's recent report lacks anything new," Lavrov told journalists. "It just reaffirmed that Iran has provided no necessary explanations for so-called 'proposed military developments'."
> 
> ...


Russia urges IAEA to name

Does it begin with an I?


----------



## Ropey (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal:  Once Iran gets the bomb, it's going to less likely that the US will invade (either by proxy or co-jointly like with Iraq).  That being said, it's also highly unlikely that Iran would actually use the bomb against Israel....for the same reason that Israel hasn't used any of it's nuclear arsenal in the last 40 years
> ...



Edited so that I can agree with the post. 



> Giving background to this week's controversy over remarks by President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad of Iran, the article below mentioned his previous call for Israel to be "wiped off the pages of history". The translation of the statement he made in 2005, at The World without Zionism conference in Tehran, has been the subject of dispute. A more literal translation is: "*the regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time*", and this is the translation we should have used (as noted in Corrections and clarifications, 28 July 2007).



Must vanish from the pages of time = complete destruction of Israel as if it had never existed...



> Britain walks out of conference as Ahmadinejad calls Israel 'racist'



Video: Britain walks out of conference as Ahmadinejad calls Israel 'racist' | World news | guardian.co.uk

Nothing has changed other than Ahmadinejad works towards an attack to hasten the end of times. 



> There is no question but that Mahmoud Ahmadinejad did Israel a favor by kicking off the Durban II Conference with his racist rant against Israel.
> 
> Surely he knew the speech would prompt the reaction that it did even before the representatives of forty countries got up and walked out on him. Didn&#8217;t he?
> 
> Maybe he did, but probably he didn&#8217;t. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said what he said because he believes every word of it, and so does the regime that supports him.



The Iran Factor - Ahamidenjads End Time Theology - Nuclear Bomb and the Mahdi/

Mahdi Iran and the Muslim AntiChrist


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2011)

Israel hails Iranian munitions explosion, hopes for more


> Israeli Defence Minister Ehud Barak on Sunday hailed the deadly munitions blast at a base of Irans elite Revolutionary Guards and hoped for more such incidents.
> 
> I dont know the extent of the explosion, he told military radio, asked about the incident. But it would be desirable if they multiply.


Israel hails Iranian munitions explosion, hopes for more | The Raw Story

Report: Israel behind Iran recent blasts


> A Western intelligence source on Monday was quoted as saying by Time magazine that the Israeli Mossad is responsible for Saturday's blast in a military base near Tehran. "Don't believe the Iranians that it was an accident," the official told the publication, adding that other sabotage is being planned to impede the Iranian ability to develop and deliver a nuclear weapon. "There are more bullets in the magazine," the official conveyed.
> 
> On Saturday, two blasts hit an ammunition depot near the Shahriyar town, some 30 km west of Tehran. According to the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), the incident occurred when troops unloaded projectile from the depot. The number of victims reached 17 people, while 15 people were injured.
> 
> Among the dead was a senior officer at the Revolutionary Guard. General Hasan Tehrani Moqaddam was hailed for "his efforts in launching and organizing the Guard's artillery and missile units," according to the semi-official Fars news agency.


Report: Israel behind Iran recent blasts | Al Bawaba



> "...it would be far more preferable if the United States could cite an Iranian provocation as justification for the airstrikes before launching them. Clearly, the more outrageous, the more deadly, and the more unprovoked the Iranian action, the better off the United States would be. Of course, it would be very difficult for the United States to goad Iran into such a provocation without the rest of the world recognizing this game, which would then undermine it. (One method that would have some possibility of success would be to ratchet up covert regime change efforts in the hope that Tehran would retaliate overtly, or even semi-overtly, which could then be portrayed as an unprovoked act of Iranian aggression.)


Activist Post: Feds Foil Own Saudi Assassination Plot: Pin it on Iran


----------



## Ropey (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yes, Iran works towards nuclear weapons, calls to end Israel, calls the Holocaust a lie, and blames Israel for provoking it and yes, Israel hails Iran's failure to create weapons to attack Israel with. They have a strong and stated desire to remove it from the pages of time and if Israel helped to damage the Iranian attempts to create those weapons. 

Good on Israel imho.


----------



## Jos (Nov 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^ Yes, Iran works towards nuclear weapons, calls to end Israel, calls the Holocaust a lie, and blames Israel for provoking it and yes, Israel hails Iran's failure to create weapons to attack Israel with. They have a strong and stated desire to remove it from the pages of time and if Israel helped to damage the Iranian attempts to create those weapons.
> 
> Good on Israel imho.



Pay back will be a bitch


----------



## Ropey (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yes. Ahmadinejad wishes to hasten the coming of the Mahdi and you say payback is a bitch.

I totally agree.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Yes, Iran works towards nuclear weapons, calls to end Israel, calls the Holocaust a lie, and blames Israel for provoking it and yes, Israel hails Iran's failure to create weapons to attack Israel with. They have a strong and stated desire to remove it from the pages of time and if Israel helped to damage the Iranian attempts to create those weapons.
> ...



Pay back for spain, puta...


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 14, 2011)

Taichiliberal, you said: "Right now, Russia is not in an economically good  position to start venturing into a proxy war in the Middle East, so that  may be a good thing.  But, they won't sit idle while the US gains Iran  via an Israel throw down....nor will Syria or Egypt for that matter.   What exactly will they do and to what degree will determine if there is a  quasi-WWIII in the Middle East.  And remember, China is the gorilla  leaning against the door."

You need to do more reading internationally. About 18 or so months ago, Russia claimed all the oil in the Arctic Circle, and they're actively seeking to extract it and will, as there is so much oil under the seabed there. They'll be right off the Alaskan coast, right up to the last kilometer of the median line, their UN claim is in.

So if you think Mother Russia is on the brink of destitution, you go to St. Petersburg. Go to St. Peter's big Cathedral. Note the columns of solid lapis lazuli and other larger ones of malachite. Note how there are probably a hundred thousand tons of semiprecious rocks there, which they bought centuries back. A typical 36" bead chain that weighs less than 4 ounces retails around $1200, more if you go to a big city and can find one. The stuff is precious, and they are cataloging it in tonnage, not ounces. That's just the tease. They're loaded.  They're smart. And they're picky, picky, picky about involving themselves in endless wars with other nations. They have uses for us.

But if you think Russia is having the slightest financial issues, head over to the Hermitage while you're in St. Pete's. You will see 2 of a small handful of original Leonardo da Vinci paintings and one sculpture, of which there are fewer left than his paintings. (14). The place is one bazillion square feet of astonishing treasures, and don't forget, the Russians are teases. They don't show their hand to rivals, but I assure, the Russians are formidable, worthy competitors, who do not lose anything they wish to keep.

It's we bad, they bad. Not much else to say on the subject, except we lose opportunities to be friends when they want it that way. It's Twilight Zone with them--they are in control of the horizontal, the vertical, etc.

Might as well just be glad they condescend to let a few of us in to view their treasures, and forget the small snubs. That wouldn't happen if we treated them with a little more grace than we do. I wouldn't know how to do that. I'm just a seamstress who has an eye for art and a total passionate heart for the fine arts. We could learn a thing or two just by looking at Russia for who they claim to be--"Mother Russia"--yet be guided by the wisdom that we, too, are worthy competitors by virtue and through our amazing, longsuffering founders who forged the best system of living this world has ever seen or will ever see again, unless duplicated somewhere else.


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 14, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Taichiliberal, you said: "Right now, Russia is not in an economically good  position to start venturing into a proxy war in the Middle East, so that  may be a good thing.  But, they won't sit idle while the US gains Iran  via an Israel throw down....nor will Syria or Egypt for that matter.   What exactly will they do and to what degree will determine if there is a  quasi-WWIII in the Middle East.  And remember, China is the gorilla  leaning against the door."
> 
> You need to do more reading internationally. About 18 or so months ago, Russia claimed all the oil in the Arctic Circle, and they're actively seeking to extract it and will, as there is so much oil under the seabed there. They'll be right off the Alaskan coast, right up to the last kilometer of the median line, their UN claim is in.
> 
> ...




Your myopia combined with your supposition and conjectur does not make for an accurate assessment, let alone support your previous assertions.

Observe:    

*2011: hollow growth or major overhaul for Russia's economy?*
2011: hollow growth or major overhaul for Russia's economy? - Telegraph


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as Ahmadinejad can point to war clouds coming from Israel and the West, the less he has to worry about the Iranian people removing his dopey ass from office due to his failed domestic policies, and the mullahs from endorsing his heave-ho.

On the other hand, the FACT that Israel has had nukes in violation of all international law for DECADES makes justifications for any Arab/Indian/muslim nation to seek nukes all too easy.


And the band played on.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> As long as Ahmadinejad can point to war clouds coming from Israel and the West, the less he has to worry about the Iranian people removing his dopey ass from office due to his failed domestic policies, and the mullahs from endorsing his heave-ho.
> 
> On the other hand, the FACT that Israel has had nukes in violation of all international law for DECADES makes justifications for any Arab/Indian/muslim nation to seek nukes all too easy.
> 
> ...



Are you retarded or just stupid?  Iranian leaders have threatened to destroy Israel and fund Hamas, a US and EU designated terrorist faction.

Under customary law, Israel is permitted to take preemptive military action against Iran.

Now, even you know, shit-for-brains.


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Ahmadinejad can point to war clouds coming from Israel and the West, the less he has to worry about the Iranian people removing his dopey ass from office due to his failed domestic policies, and the mullahs from endorsing his heave-ho.
> ...



Gee, you didn't have to tell me YOU had shit-for-brains, Stoney old thing.  Your post is a glaring testament to that.   Carry on.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



It's unfortunate your IQ is lower than your SPF factor.  Have an adult assist you with your homework pertaining to the justification of Israeli preemptive military action against Iran based on customary law.


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> As long as Ahmadinejad can point to war clouds coming from Israel and the West, the less he has to worry about the Iranian people removing his dopey ass from office due to his failed domestic policies, and the mullahs from endorsing his heave-ho.



That's certainly true. Although, I can't imagine Khamenei will allow Ahmadinejad to be thrown out of power since that will reflect badly upon the office of the Supreme Leader.



> On the other hand, the FACT that Israel has had nukes in violation of all international law for DECADES makes justifications for any Arab/Indian/muslim nation to seek nukes all too easy.



Since Israel is not a signer of the NPT, what law is it breaking?


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 17, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Gee, you didn't have to tell me YOU had shit-for-brains, Stoney old thing.  Your post is a glaring testament to that.   Carry on.



The fact of the matter is that you are a fucking clueless moron, and do have shit-for-brains.

Having nuclear weapons is NOT illegal for a country who is NOT an NPT signatory.

Second fuckbrain, iran has no border with israel, and its out-of-unifrom terrorist armies attacking israel directly is a far graver issue than a country having nuclear weapons for over 50 years and not threatening anyone who does not threaten or attack it first.

When is the UN and other world bodies going to punish iran for being the world's #1 state terror sponsor?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



you're talking way above his IQ level.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Mirror mirror, monkey?


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




Ahhh, just as I thought....Stoney is just another blowhard who can't back up what he says.  I asked Stoney to "Please document this "customary law", but instead I get a repeat of his BS.  *Newsflash for ya Stoney, YOU made the claim, the burden of proof is on YOU.  *That's how it works, toodles...just ask any high school/college debate squad or English Professor.

But Stoney is a braying jackass, folks.  Cornered, he'll just keep parroting his bluff and bluster...signifying nothing.  Poor stupe doesn't even know that Iran had given us  intel on Al Qaeda after 9/11, and at the same time a growing opposition to Ahmadinejad was being led by the nephew of the decease Ayatollah Kohmeni!  But that was squashed in a wave of nationalism when the Shrub put Iran BACK on the "Axis of Evil" list, giving Dinner Jacket all the PR he needed to stay in power.

Here's a thought....get Israel to own up to violating all UN and NATO accords regarding it's nuclear arsenal, then MAYBE we can difuse this BS before it goes any further.  Until then, same as it ever was!  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal (Nov 18, 2011)

pgm said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Ahmadinejad can point to war clouds coming from Israel and the West, the less he has to worry about the Iranian people removing his dopey ass from office due to his failed domestic policies, and the mullahs from endorsing his heave-ho.
> ...



One of the provisions by which the US bi-annually shovels $2 billion to Israel is that they DO NOT develop nuke weapons  (USC Title 22, Chapter
72, subchapter 1).  Then there's the UN rulings:  Iraq, Israel and the United Nations: Double standards | The Economist


----------



## JStone (Nov 21, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> One of the provisions by which the US bi-annually shovels $2 billion to Israel is that they DO NOT develop nuke weapons  (USC Title 22, Chapter
> 72, subchapter 1).  Then there's the UN rulings:  Iraq, Israel and the United Nations: Double standards | The Economist



Call a cop, dink.  

Israel receives military hardware, equivalent to about 1% of GDP, no biggie.  In exchange, Israelis buy upwards of $15 billion/year in American exports while poor shits like you buy from China.

Oh, and, by the way, Google and Yahoo have key R&D centers in Israel so how do you use the internet without them, dink?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 21, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a good article worth reading...
> ...



When you take someone's land and use American sheep to perpetrate genocide they tend to not like you.


----------



## JStone (Nov 21, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Didn't Muslimes take the Middle East and north Africa from the Jews, Christians, Zoroastrians and every other infidel, shit-for-brains?  Ever hear of al-Andalus which the Muslimes renamed Spain? Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jews owned Jerusalem 2000 years before the pedophile Mahomet was even born.  That motherfucker never set foot in Jerusalem and it was never a Muslime capital as it has been for the Jews for 3000 years.

Now, even you know, dumbass.

*Pulitzer Prize-Winning Writer Charles Krauthammer...*


> Israel is the very embodiment of Jewish continuity: It is the only nation on earth that inhabits the same land, bears the same name, speaks the same language, and worships the same God that it did 3,000 years ago. You dig the soil and you find pottery from Davidic times, coins from Bar Kokhba, and 2,000-year-old scrolls written in a script remarkably like the one that today advertises ice cream at the corner candy store.


 
*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel...
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/heritage/about.html



*University of Chicago Oriental Institute---Empires in the Fertile Crescent: : Israel, Ancient Assyria, and Anatolia*


> Visitors will get a rare look at one of the most important geographic regions in the ancient Near East beginning January 29 with the opening of "Empires in the Fertile Crescent: Ancient Assyria, Anatolia and Israel," the newest galleries at the Museum of the Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago.
> 
> The galleries showcase artifacts that illustrate the power of these ancient civilizations, including sculptural representations of tributes demanded by kings of ancient Assyria, and some sources of continual fascination, such as a fragment of the Dead Sea Scrolls--one of the few examples in the United States.
> 
> ...


 
*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. B.C.E.
> http://isites.harvard.edu/icb/icb.do?keyword=k66717&tabgroupid=icb.tabgroup103110


 
*University of Pennsylvania Museum of Archaeology and Anthropology: Canaan and Ancient Israel *


> The first major North American exhibition dedicated to the archaeology of ancient Israel and neighboring lands, "Canaan and Ancient Israel" features more than 350 rare artifacts from about 3,000 to 586 B.C.E., excavated by University of Pennsylvania Museum archaeologists in Israel,
> http://www.artcom.com/Museums/newones/19104-63.htm


 
*Yale Law School Faculty Scholarship Series: Ancient Land Law in Israel, Mesopotamia, Egypt*


> This Article provides an overview of the land regimes that the peoples of Mesopotamia, Egypt, and Israel created by law and custom between 3000 B.C. and 500 B.C
> 
> A look at land regimes in the earliest periods of human history can illuminate debate over the extent to which human institutions can be expected to vary from time to time and place to place.
> http://digitalcommons.law.yale.edu/fss_papers/410/


 
*Yale University Press: Education in Ancient Israel*


> In this groundbreaking new book, distinguished biblical scholar James L. Crenshaw investigates both the pragmatic hows and the philosophical whys of education in ancient Israel and its surroundings. Asking questions as basic as "Who were the teachers and students and from what segment of Israelite society did they come?" and "How did instructors interest young people in the things they had to say?" Crenshaw explores the institutions and practices of education in ancient Israel. The results are often surprising and more complicated than one would expect.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=9780300140118


 
*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=0300059191


 
*Cambridge University Press: The World of Ancient Israel *
http://www.cambridge.org/gb/knowledge/isbn/item2326779/?site_locale=en_GB

*Cambridge University Press: Wisdom in Ancient Israel*
http://www.cambridge.org/gb/knowledge/isbn/item1158291/Wisdom in Ancient Israel/?site_locale=en_GB

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


----------

